# Bought two fluval moss balls



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

bought two of these guys

http://www.hagen.com/news/product_sheets/Aquatic/FluvalMossBall.pdf

on the package though it says to get new ones every two months?

In the plant care guide sticky it doesnt say anything like that

can they be kept for longer?


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Fluval Moss Balls are artificial and, from what I understand from looking at them, act sort of like a filter might. If you want the living Marimo balls and haven't opened the package then I would just return those if you can, otherwise it is probably best to go with the timeframe stated on the package unless you want to test, say, nitrite levels and see if they are still working.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

NoahG said:


> Fluval Moss Balls are artificial and, from what I understand from looking at them, act sort of like a filter might. If you want the living Marimo balls and haven't opened the package then I would just return those if you can, otherwise it is probably best to go with the timeframe stated on the package unless you want to test, say, nitrite levels and see if they are still working.



:-( yea i noticed they werent live once i got home, i didnt open them yet but am going to keep them


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You probably are able to keep them longer if you don't need them to "work". 
I'm sure it'll be fine to keep them as decorations.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, Fluval moss balls are made to absorb and trap phosphate and nitrate. That's why they need to be replaced every two months, like any other filter cartridge. They're just prettier than most filters.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Petsmart usually has real moss balls. Amazon and Ebay has them too. I have several. Highly recommend them.

As for the fake ones, it's just a dumb idea that they came up with.


----------

